# White spots on the TV screen?



## Crabby Bill (Apr 7, 2002)

I have a Direct Tivo that has been working great for the past two years. I recently noticed that when ever I watch something during a very light or very dark scene, I get this white spots that appear on the screen. (almost like sun spots) This doesn't happen when I am watching a movie on my DVD player, only on the Tivo. Any ideas? Did anyone else experience this problem?



Bill


----------



## bpayne (Oct 25, 2004)

What kind of TV do you have? My tv has the same thing when I'm watching my Tivo and it's probably due to high band interference that manifests itself between areas of very high and very low luma values (brightness). When I route my Tivo S-video out through my AV Receiver, it goes away.


----------



## Crabby Bill (Apr 7, 2002)

*UPDATE*

The unit in question is a Huges HDVR2. I have it conected to a Sony KV-36FS320 Trinitron 36" TV. I called Direct TV last Tueday and explained my problem. I had told them that I never had a problem until the upgrade to 6.2. After being on the phone with about three different CSR's, they finally agreed to swap out my unit and sent me a Philips DSR708. (software version 3.1) I hooked up Friday night and it was perfect all Friday night and all Saturday. This morning I go downstairs to watch some TV. As soon as I turn on the set, I see the white spots again. (no, I didn't drink that much the night before) Anyway, The new Tivo tells me "We just upgraded your Tivo to version 6.2!" This is a software issue. No doubt about it. Based on this thread, its seems that I am not alone.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...ad.php?t=240977


----------

